# CDLs



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good news, Crazy Dog Ladies, you're not as crazy as you thought. ound: 
Linda (lfung5) will be happy to hear this ... http://www.vetstreet.com/dr-marty-b...weaters-or-coats?WT.mc_id=mbfacebook;dogcoats


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Finally justification!!!! Seeing that I was singled out, Id say I'm the Craziest Dog Lady here
It makes me feel better for leaving this morning with Bella wearing a sweater with coat over it and Scuds wearing a house coat
Heats down to 63 inside....

Thanks Dave!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Finally justification!!!! Seeing that I was singled out, Id say I'm the Craziest Dog Lady here But Dave, I never thought I was crazy it's everybody else!
It makes me feel better for leaving this morning with Bella wearing a sweater with coat over it and Scuds wearing a house coat
Heats down to 63 inside....

Thanks Dave!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

You just keep on shopping for your 'kids', Linda. I am sure those that make the coats/sweaters are very appreciative of your business. And I love seeing Bella and Scudder model their new outfits!  And it makes sense that those little bodies could get cold quickly in many of our northern climates. Freddie can't be convinced yet though, huh?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Haha! Fred hates clothes and try's very hard expressing it!!!! He finally convinced me with a stare down not to dress him unless it super cold outside!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's really cold here today. The first time Kodi asked to go out, he peed really fast, wouldn't poop, and came blasting in in about 30 seconds. Soon, he was asking to go out again. I asked him if he wanted his coat on, and he ran to the closet where it is kept! When we took him out with his coat on, he stayed out long enough to get ALL his business done!:biggrin1:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Karen that is to smart. I am awe-struck. I was going to chime in about dressing our babies. I don't really like to dress up Rosie, but I love to see other dogs in their little outfits. Rosie has two little coats that I rarely put on her. Course it doesn't get all that cold here and we get used to it pretty quick. But even if it was 40 below, Rosie would never run to the closet to get her coat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Karen that is to smart. I am awe-struck. I was going to chime in about dressing our babies. I don't really like to dress up Rosie, but I love to see other dogs in their little outfits. Rosie has two little coats that I rarely put on her. Course it doesn't get all that cold here and we get used to it pretty quick. But even if it was 40 below, Rosie would never run to the closet to get her coat.


I was pretty surprised Kodi did it too. He's only had his coat on one other day so far this winter. He doesn't have a lot of clothes either... Too much bother.:biggrin1: but he does have his puffy coat for when it's really cold, and a raincoat for when it's really pouring and I don't want to deal with wet dog!


----------

